# TB-500: Get what you pay for? Advice pls.



## Testimoney (Aug 10, 2019)

Sup guys & gals. In need of a little advice pls. Researching the $hit out of online TB500 prices, hoping to jump-start elbow tendinitis recovery. Found prices from $32/2mg at Paradigm Peptides, to $17/5mg at Giant Lab (who also have a great first-time-buyer discount). 

New to Peptides and a little shocked at the range of prices, I cant help but wonder.. Do you just get what you pay for? Does a higher price mean higher quality? Is there any way to check quality pre-injection (eg. TB500)? Anyone done business with Giant Labs? I see it?s a sponsor site. All good?


----------



## Testimoney (Aug 12, 2019)

Anyone?  Please.


----------



## Montego (Aug 12, 2019)

Prices are all over the place yes.

I would lean towards a sponsor here when purchasing since you can have a better line of communication plus, if there's any issues it'll get resolved.


----------



## Testimoney (Aug 13, 2019)

Montego said:


> Prices are all over the place yes.
> 
> I would lean towards a sponsor here when purchasing since you can have a better line of communication plus, if there's any issues it'll get resolved.



Thaks, Montego. I was hoping the same thing. Giant Labs is a sponsor here, but I've had no luck contacting "Poppy1" who's posted in their sponsor pages. Instead I've reached a rep (via their website) who, while doubtlessly doing his best, clearly struggles with the English language, replies to emails in the middle of the night and offers "85% discounts" when he actually means 15%. I get the feeling that they've outsourced US-based customer service to India (or Pakistan, or somewhere) so I got a little concerned. Do you (or anyone) know Poppy1? Having less than 50 posts under this user-name, I'm not sure if my PMs go through. If they do, I'm getting ignored... by several people.


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 13, 2019)

I got your PM, but it didn't show up for quite awhile from the time you sent it.  At least, I didn't get the "notification" until today.  It may have been there and I just didn't check.  BTW...PM sent back.


----------

